# was brauche ich und wieviel?



## Elenor (28. September 2008)

Also da ich mich momentan darauf vorbereite Schriftgelehrter zu werden habe ich mir die Kräuter zusammengefarmt,
da die Preis mit dem Patch ins Unermessliche steigen werden.

Habe nun mal ausgerechnet wieviele Kräuter ich aus jeder Gruppe brauche und möchte es Euch auch nicht vorenthalten.
*
Wieviele Kräutergruppen gibt es?*
Es gibt insgesamt 8 Kräutergrupen, wovon wir atm aber nur 7 gebrauchen können, da wir die Nordend Kräuter nicht kennen.

*Alabasterfarbene Pigmente* = _Silberblatt, Friedensblume, Erdwurzel_
*Anthrazitfarbene Pigmente*  = _Maguskönigskraut, Wilddornrose, Flitzdistel, Beulengras, Würgetang_
*Goldfarbene Pigmente* = _Windstahlblume, Grabmoos, Königsblut, Lebenswurz_
*Smaragdfarbene Pigmente* = _Blassblatt, Golddorn, Khadgar&#8217;s Schnurrbart, Winterbiss_
*Violette Pigmente* = _Lila Lotus, Arthas&#8217;Tränen, Sonnengras, Gromsblut, Geisterpilz, Feuerblüte, Blindkraut_
*Silbrige Pigmente* = _Pestblüte, Traumblatt, Eiskappe, Goldener Sansam, Bergsilbersalbai_
*Netherpigmente* = _Alle Kräuter aus der Scherbenwelt_


*Wieviel von den Kräutern benötige ich?*
Um die Anzahl der benötigten Kräuter zu errechen gibt es eine Formel.
Kräuter werden immer im 5er Stack gemahlen.
Man erhält nach dem Mahlen 1-3 Pigmente. Wir nehmen hier das Zwischending (2) da es ein relativer Ausgabewert ist.


```
Ben.Pig*5/2 = Anzahl der Kräuter
Beispiel: 11*5/2 = 27,5 (Da es keine 27,5 Kräuter im Stack gibt müssen wir auf 30 Runden)
```
Das bedeutet nun das man ca. 30 Kräuter braucht um 11 Pigmente zu erhalten.


*Wieviel Kräuter benötige ich um auf Skill 375 zu kommen?*
Wenn man diese Formel nutzt kommt man auf folgende Werte (Ben.Pig*5/2):

ca. 40x (Friedensblume, Silberblatt, Erdwurzel)
ca. 30x (Maguskönigskraut, Wilddornrose, Flitzdistel, Beulengras, Würgetang)
ca. 100x (Windstahlblume, Grabmoos, Königsblut, Lebenswurz)
ca. 105x (Blassblatt, Golddorn, Khadgar&#8217;s Schnurrbart, Winterbiss)
ca. 215x (Lila Lotus, Arthas&#8217;Tränen, Sonnengras, Gromsblut, Geisterpilz, Feuerblüte, Blindkraut, )
ca. 300x (Pestblüte, Traumblatt, Eiskappe, Goldener Sansam, Bergsilbersalbai)
ca. 285x (Alle Kräuter aus der Scherbenwelt)

Ob Ihr jetzt von einem Kraut die Menge farmt oder mehrere Kräuter einer Gräutergruppe farmt ist euch überlassen.


Diese Werte können Abweichen da wir nicht genau wissen wieviele Pigmente beim Mahlen herauskommen.


Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Murandir (28. September 2008)

hast du diese werte errechnet mit PTR oder WOTLK Beta ? weil auf dem PTR sind sie bugged besonders Stufe 5 und 6 zum Teil auch 7


----------



## BlOoDvirE (28. September 2008)

Ist zwar alles schön und gut, dass du dir die Mühe hier gemacht hast, dennoch gibt es im Moment so viele Guides die sagen, wie viele Kräuter man pro Gruppe braucht. Diese Werte schwanken jedoch extrem. Und da man vorallem im Moment verdammt viele Kräuter der violette Gruppe braucht um überhaupt ein Skillpkt zu bekommen schätze ich die Zahl als zu wenig ein^^.
Ich hab mittlerweile mehrere Guides gesehen, sowohl im US als auch im EU Forum, wo die Zahlen deutlich höher ausfallen..^^


----------



## Elenor (28. September 2008)

@Wer sagt das mit Grün geskillt wird? Niemand, von daher kann man es nicht genau sagen zudem sind es ca. Werte.
Bei allen geschriebenen Guides wird meist mit Ora geskillt.
Link mal deine Guides.


Wieso gibt es beim Mahlen probleme? Ich hatte keine auf dem PTR gestern.


----------

